# Graveyard/zombie theme ideas



## Laxer385 (Jan 2, 2013)

This year is my first year doing a yard haunt and at the end of the haunt i want to have a zombie room. Does anyone have any ideas that they have used or that think might work out. anything would be great!! Thanks Jared

​


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a thread on that topic:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26059&highlight=zombie+room


----------



## redman1954 (Apr 15, 2011)

*Face munching zombies*

Go over bored on make up, just basically make the face(s) look rotting and give the flesh depth. Just surf the net, you will find a surplus of tutorials.

P.S. lots of blood never hurt anyone


----------



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

redman1954 said:


> P.S. lots of blood never hurt anyone


That depends on where your getting your blood from......


----------



## Laxer385 (Jan 2, 2013)

So I'm planning the haunt for this year and i have the maze layout, but i need some ideas for a graveyard/zombie theme. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about having the maze made from crypts and tombstones, with the guests being pursued by the undead? Space becomes a major issue for mazes, especially when they are constructed of things like crypts that tend to be fairly large, you also need room to hide the haunters/zombies too.


----------



## cyclonejack (Jun 29, 2011)

Check out this vid from Halloween Horror Nights haunt The Walking Dead. A haunt based after the zombie show The Walking Dead. Maybe some ideals to help you out here.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

redman1954 said:


> Go over bored on make up, just basically make the face(s) look rotting and give the flesh depth. Just surf the net, you will find a surplus of tutorials.
> 
> P.S. lots of blood never hurt anyone


If the corpses are really rotting, there wouldn't be much in the way of blood, at least not in it's liquid form.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Well, you sort of already have your theme, Graveyard/Zombie, and I guess you could go in several directions. I just love lots and lots of Spanish moss in the graveyard, such a lovely and cheap way to creep up a lot of space. In the maze will patrons be walking through the graveyard? Zombies go really great with graveyards, like coming out of graves, clawing towards people....You could go with sort of a "VooDoo" take on the whole zombie thing with their mouths stitched closed, lots of VooDoo references, chicken feet, bubbling cauldrons, animal sacrifices......You are the master of this domain....what are you thinking of doing?


----------



## Ses Carny (Nov 3, 2011)

With any theme I've ever done, I've found that just a couple of silly things thrown in, that are along the same theme, really help to get the TOTs to let their guard down and THAT'S when you get them with the scare. For instance, this last season I had a skeleton pegged up on my knife throwing board, with knives stuck through his ribs, etc... and also had another skeleton fixed up on a treadmill. Everyone thought they were pretty funny sets until the real "zombies" came out. Whenever you can get them to laugh or smile, that's the perfect time for the scare since it's when they least suspect it.


----------

